# DoorDash at after 11 pm: good time?



## Luca (Nov 29, 2016)

Hello everyone,
I just sign up to be a Dasher. I am a bartender and get off work usually around 11pm. I was thinking to make some extra time after that with DoorDash. I live in Orange County. Do you guys think, from your personal experience, that it is a good time or not the best?

Thanks!
Luca


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Luca said:


> Hello everyone,
> I just sign up to be a Dasher. I am a bartender and get off work usually around 11pm. I was thinking to make some extra time after that with DoorDash. I live in Orange County. Do you guys think, from your personal experience, that it is a good time or not the best?
> 
> Thanks!
> Luca


Not in Chicago suburbs in my experience. Also, am finding out DD will have you pick up food in your area and have it delivered totally way out of your area. Then I had to dead head back to my area to get pings. Happened 2x to me last night, and had to jump on Tollways. Smh.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

You'll always see the total mileage and your offered pay for accepting the ping. Late nights are good for DD in LA but not sure about the OC. I did Postmates during breakfast hours before my Irvine Flex block was scheduled to begin & the orders were plentiful.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> You'll always see the total mileage and your offered pay for accepting the ping. Late nights are good for DD in LA but not sure about the OC. I did Postmates during breakfast hours before my Irvine Flex block was scheduled to begin & the orders were plentiful.


How is Postmates.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Prius13 said:


> How is Postmates.


It's ok but the other delivery apps (Door Dash, GrubHub, Caviar) all pay better so I rarely do PM these days.

Plus, they all tell you what you'll make and the destination before you accept the ping. Postmates doesn't.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Luca said:


> Hello everyone,
> I just sign up to be a Dasher. I am a bartender and get off work usually around 11pm. I was thinking to make some extra time after that with DoorDash. I live in Orange County. Do you guys think, from your personal experience, that it is a good time or not the best?
> 
> Thanks!
> Luca


Late night DD didn't work out well for me. Longer drives and almost all to apartment complexes which are very dark and difficult to find building numbers.


----------

